# Vishal Gupta Signature



## krates (Jun 2, 2007)

See This Signature Is Created By Me 

*aycu06.webshots.com/image/18445/2005854650795634988_rs.jpg

That Windows Vista Is Because 

Windows Vista = Vis(hal Gup)ta  

His Signature Only


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey where is Vishal Gupta........ Grab ur Signature.......... Beware they are faking ur signature


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 2, 2007)

nice 1 kushagra ...


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 2, 2007)

really very nice one


hey vishal why not u start ur fan club site yarr

u have a long long list of fans


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2007)

well whilst on the topic of vista sigs ... here is what i made a couple of days ago:

1*manan.catch-free.com/images/vista-styled-sig-2.png

2*manan.catch-free.com/images/vista-styled-sig-3.png

3*manan.catch-free.com/images/vista-styled-sig-4.png

im still trying to get the transparency of the borbders right 
how are they?


----------



## MysticDews (Jun 2, 2007)

^^ simply excellent....
the first one (gray border one) is the best...

great work..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> well whilst on the topic of vista sigs ... here is what i made a couple of days ago:
> 
> 1*manan.catch-free.com/images/vista-styled-sig-2.png
> 
> ...



Did u made those using photoshop????? if yes, how did u made those blue and green abstracts???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 3, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> See This Signature Is Created By Me
> 
> *aycu06.webshots.com/image/18445/2005854650795634988_rs.jpg
> 
> ...


 thnx buddy. I really appreciate it. Looking cool.  

@iMav
Nice sigs buddy.


----------



## knight17 (Jun 3, 2007)

If those are your original creations, please do post some tutorials.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Hey Vishal. You should start a official Vishal Gupta fan site.   

I will be first in it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 3, 2007)

^^I dont mind being second.


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2007)

@ vishal, mystic dews ... thanx ...

@ cyborg yes made them in ps .. the green blue bg is the default green vista wallpaper


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 3, 2007)

@Quiz_Master and ~Phenom~
thnx a lot guys. Such precious words mean a lot to me.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 3, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ^^ Hey Vishal. You should start a official Vishal Gupta fan site.
> 
> I will be first in it.



I'll be there too


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 3, 2007)

Vishal Gupta Fan Club..me too in queue !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ thnx guys.  
U all r simply gr8.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 3, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> See This Signature Is Created By Me
> 
> *aycu06.webshots.com/image/18445/2005854650795634988_rs.jpg
> 
> ...


Good.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 3, 2007)

VIShal gupTA


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> well whilst on the topic of vista sigs ... here is what i made a couple of days ago:
> 
> 1*manan.catch-free.com/images/vista-styled-sig-2.png
> 
> ...


Nice graphics. The reflections are well done but as you admitted yourself, the transparency needs some work, specially in the second and third one. Of course, I am new to this myself so I might be completely wrong too.


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2007)

the problem is i if put a solid color as a bg and then save the image the entire transparency goes out of the window .... if u see the first 1 the border bg has some design on the right so transparency is maintained however on the left as there is nothing its a solid color black (gray coz oftransparency of the layer abov it) same is the case with the third 1 .... if i see this image in ps the transparency is perfect but after saving it its a different result


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 3, 2007)

heres my entry
*img507.imageshack.us/img507/3276/vishalwu6.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Very nice buddy.  
thnx for it and keep up the good job.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcm u deserve it anyways


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 3, 2007)

For Mr. VISTA


why not u start ur blogging or own site or magazine


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 4, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> For Mr. VISTA
> 
> 
> why not u start ur blogging or own site or magazine



....


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 4, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> For Mr. VISTA
> 
> 
> why not u start ur blogging or own site or magazine



yah.. a special mag listing all the tweaks and findings of Vishal


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 4, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> well whilst on the topic of vista sigs ... here is what i made a couple of days ago:
> 
> 1*manan.catch-free.com/images/vista-styled-sig-2.png
> 
> ...


whoa , i can't even make simple GFX in photoshop , can't even imagine of makin nything like this . Simply great


----------



## krates (Jun 4, 2007)

Now Vishal Gupta Wallpaper By Me

*aycu03.webshots.com/image/18282/2003012344204538832_rs.jpg

It's Looking Small Here

Go To Direct Link

*aycu03.webshots.com/image/18282/2003012344204538832_rs.jpg


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 4, 2007)

Wowie.  you are gr8. It is anyway too big.


----------



## krates (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks a 

ranks 3rd or fourth in his future fan site 

I Will Be Creating For Him Soon


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 4, 2007)

gr8 kushagra...


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com ... dude heard about imageshack and thumbnails .... they go hand in hand and really good for forums


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 4, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> For Mr. VISTA
> 
> 
> why not u start ur blogging or own site or magazine


I will give free web space..no ads no pop ups..no posting on my forum.Offer only for vishal.


----------



## dreams (Jun 5, 2007)

all sigs are gr8..think thr are loads of fan's for vishal..i too like to join..

and reg the siggies guys can u post the tuts for these..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

@Kushagra
thnx buddy for that sweet wallpaper.  

@Ravi
Its so nice of u buddy. I'll let u know whenever I need it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 5, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @Ravi
> Its so nice of u buddy. I'll let u know whenever I need it.


ok.... offer is always open for you.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I will give free web space..no ads no pop ups..no posting on my forum.Offer only for vishal.


 

Buddy he already has free space and is working on his blog site. 
soon you will found a site with Mr. VISTA

Don't tell anyone its a secret


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ Nope. I hv dropped the idea, so now no blog no site.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ Oh....
But the idea was cool.
(I guess you are short of time. No matter as long as u are here helping us, I will be your fan. )


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ thnx. U got it right. Now-a-days I hv no time for site/blog. May be in future I can make one.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice work iMav.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 6, 2007)

@VISTA

dont drop idea yar put it on hold

even i m too busy these days in office working for 14-15 hrs. daily


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool so much Vishal bhaiya fan can any 1 creat a sig for me name Dark Star


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @Quiz_Master and ~Phenom~
> thnx a lot guys. Such precious words mean a lot to me.



thats what i like abt u man(other than ur tutorials)..u always acknowledge ur fans


----------



## anandk (Jun 8, 2007)

woah vishal ! must start ur fan club now ! such admiration must really humble you eh !?  keep it up buddy !


----------



## MysticDews (Jun 8, 2007)

i too will be there in the fan club...


----------

